# What's your Sexuality?



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Just was wondering.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm straight.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Heterosexual! I love men, but men don't love me ;u;


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 25, 2014)

Heterosexual, but also Demisexual.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never heard of demisexual, can you explain? :3


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 25, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> I've never heard of demisexual, can you explain? :3



"A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone."


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Heterosexual! I love men, but men don't love me ;u;


omg same
I have learned nothing from Morrigan Aensland. ;n;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

i am panromantic demisexual dont trigger me


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> omg same
> I have learned nothing from Morrigan Aensland. ;n;



High five for loneliness ;-;


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 25, 2014)

Demisexual/heterosexual and bi-romantic.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Should have made it a public poll, vote 'n run lol.

Keep it coming guys


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Delphine said:


> High five for loneliness ;-;


(=;n;)人u:=)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2014)

The question is what are you minion?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm bisexual 

- - - Post Merge - - -

60% Guys, 40% Girls


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2014)

Uses high five emoji except it's 100% guys -100% girls

- - - Post Merge - - -

Notice the negative on girls


----------



## Beardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Biromantic Asexual since I'm not at a legal age to sex people.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 25, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> "A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone."



I thought that demisexual was a person that likes Demi Lovato a lot ._.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm 100% heterosexual. :3 
Whenever I see a hot guy, I just meltttttt. Especially guys with eye color other than brown. (I don't know why, but I prefer guys with blue/green/gray eyes)
I've never felt any attraction towards girl, even if they are really pretty. (But it kinda makes me want to befriend them more )


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I thought that demisexual was a person that likes Demi Lovato a lot ._.



But didn't she play as a lesbian in glee?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Especially guys with eye color other than brown. (I don't know why, but I prefer guys with blue/green/gray eyes)



Same  *?*


----------



## meo (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't really label it. The people I've been in a relationship with are because we connected emotionally first. I've had relationships with females and males.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 25, 2014)

As straight as a ruler.


----------



## Zawerni (Sep 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> As straight as a ruler.



What about a flexi-ruler?


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Homosexual.  I haven't always been entirely gay, but I've always been attracted to girls in one way or another. I guess eventually my interests shifted to the point where I've only been interested in being with women in sexual relationships.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 25, 2014)

Zawerni said:


> What about a flexi-ruler?


What about 'em? I didn't mention those.


----------



## Zawerni (Sep 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> What about 'em? I didn't mention those.



Just checkin.


----------



## Reese (Sep 25, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Heterosexual! I love men, but men don't love me ;u;


Oh gosh same haha



Gregriii said:


> I thought that demisexual was a person that likes Demi Lovato a lot ._.


I burst out laughing at this


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bi- i do love them pretty ladies and those sweet gentlemen! currently in a hetero relationship though


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 25, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> "A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone."



Then we two~ *snort* I also think that if my partner would change gender, I would still love her to death. I will still squeeze these cheeks and rubs my nose against her. <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 25, 2014)

Heterosexual, liked Girls ever since.


----------



## Meadows (Sep 25, 2014)

I am Heterosexual or atleast I believe that's the one that is attracted to opposite gender

- - - Post Merge - - -

yet I am unable to fall in love...


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm what they call heterosexual


----------



## Lauren (Sep 25, 2014)

I am as straight as they come but if i see an attractive female i won't deny I find her attractive just not.. Sexually? I dunno im just honest.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2014)

Call me Daniel said:


> But didn't she play as a lesbian in glee?



yes and her character was a total joke and waste in general

she legit did nothing in every episode she was in...


also ily boys

pm me if ur a hot boy


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 25, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> "A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone."



I'm basically demisexual ^^ mixed with bisexual I believe.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 25, 2014)

Homo here.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Bisexual, I prefer women though.


----------



## Bitny (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pansexual/dimisexual.
I'm attracted to a person's personality, and as my affections, love and care for the person grows, my attraction to them grows and then just about everything about them is attractive and I don't want to be with anyone else in a sexual or romantic sense.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 25, 2014)

~

Bi. Generally I am with men. But there are some women I have had crushes on. I'm pickier with my women, I find.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

"Other"

How many genders are there


----------



## meo (Sep 25, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I thought that demisexual was a person that likes Demi Lovato a lot ._.



Or Demi Moore. Dun dun dun...


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 25, 2014)

Delphine said:


> High five for loneliness ;-;



You all seem like wonderful girls to me o: you'll find someone c: 

Also Bisexual o3o prefer women


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Nothing. I also don't like putting labels on myself.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> You all seem like wonderful girls to me o: you'll find someone c:



Aww, that's such a sweet thing to say n//.//n
I'm not completely desperate _yet_ haha, one day it'll be my turn... eventually... hopefully... ;u;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

Homo. I've found that, as I've grown older, all my crushes have been on girls. I think I only had crushes on boys when I was younger because I thought I was supposed to.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Homo. I've found that, as I've grown older, all my crushes have been on girls. I think I only had crushes on boys when I was younger because I thought I was supposed to.


Y'know, this could be similar to my situation except swapping girls with boys, But I still feel more preferred to women.

But hey, ending result might be different.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 25, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> "A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone."



And how do you call a person who experiences sexual attraction without forming a strong emotional connection with someone?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> And how do you call a person who experiences sexual attraction without forming a strong emotional connection with someone?


...One night stand?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> ...One night stand?



I love you.


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2014)

_other_ sexual


----------



## f11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sapio/Demi/Pan


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

I've no idea. Bisexual, probably.


----------



## Manah (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like I'm othersexual.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

Bisexual. Although I'm currently in a heterosexual relationship.
c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 25, 2014)

bisexual, though i identify as pan sometimes. depends on the person's definition i guess. i like anyone.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I thought that demisexual was a person that likes Demi Lovato a lot ._.



Nah they're called Lovatics or something.



Hyogo said:


> ...One night stand?



If there's a term for every other little nitpicky attraction thing, I'm surprised there isn't one for this.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm Hetero. I like the men.


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm Hetero. I like the men.



As am I. Preferably with beards. :3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

oranje said:


> As am I. Preferably with beards. :3



Yesssss, beards please :3


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> bisexual, though i identify as pan sometimes. depends on the person's definition i guess. i like anyone.



can i be shirosexual?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> can i be shirosexual?



yas


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm bisexual and married to a man.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 25, 2014)

i don't like labels but i guess bisexual if i had to choose one


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yas









Yes. Yes! YES! Thank u based shiro.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pansexual.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Nothing. I also don't like putting labels on myself.



Best post in this thread IMO. All the labels are silly.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Best post in this thread IMO. All the labels are silly.



ya lebels r dum



Spoiler











a cat be a dog if they wunt


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Best post in this thread IMO. All the labels are silly.



dude i know ur polyfaithful grey-asexual nonlibidoist omniromantic


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Best post in this thread IMO. All the labels are silly.


I agree but if you're trying to come to terms with who you are a group you can identify as can be a big help. I don't label myself as I believe love is love but I appreciate and accept people think differently.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dude i know ur polyfaithful grey-asexual nonlibidoist omniromantic



Pretty sure there is a 'fluid' in there somewhere too. lol


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 25, 2014)

I am homosexual 

Only ever liked females when I was younger, despite me knowing I liked men.. But as I got older, I realised that I only had crushes on guys.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty sure there is a 'fluid' in there somewhere too. lol



and binary something


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I agree but if you're trying to come to terms with who you are a group you can identify as can be a big help. I don't label myself as I believe love is love but I appreciate and accept people think differently.



Or you can just be yourself and be okay with that. Boxing yourself into terms and names isn't what I would call helpful in identifying an aspect of yourself. It just creates more confusion I think, with people despairing over not being able to fit into a cookie cutter definition that a bunch of people on tumblr came up with. Sexuality doesn't work that way.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty sure there is a 'fluid' in there somewhere too. lol



o yeah theres a fluid in there if u know what i mean


----------



## Brackets (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Or you can just be yourself and be okay with that. Boxing yourself into terms and names isn't what I would call helpful in identifying an aspect of yourself. It just creates more confusion I think, with people despairing over not being able to fit into a cookie cutter definition that a bunch of people on tumblr came up with. Sexuality doesn't work that way.



Agreed. And some of the things people are coming up with now are ridiculous - like sapiosexual?! No, being attracted to intelligence doesn't have to be a label.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Agreed. And some of the things people are coming up with now are ridiculous - like sapiosexual?! No, being attracted to intelligence doesn't have to be a label.



What the... x)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

guys i am plantkin


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

hi can i share this that I stole from tina


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey I linked that.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

fixed


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Or you can just be yourself and be okay with that. Boxing yourself into terms and names isn't what I would call helpful in identifying an aspect of yourself. It just creates more confusion I think, with people despairing over not being able to fit into a cookie cutter definition that a bunch of people on tumblr came up with. Sexuality doesn't work that way.


Ya ok tumblr invented the terms homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual ;////

EDIT: unless you're referring to polygonromantic pencilsexual otherkin labels then yeah I agree


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Ya ok tumblr invented the terms homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual ;////



They didn't invent them but they certainly helped invent some of the others.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 25, 2014)

unless you're referring to polygonromantic pencilsexual otherkin labels then yeah I agree

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> They didn't invent them but they certainly invented some of the others.



Took out the 'helped' because let's be honest tumblr made all these labels so people can 'find which one suits them'


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Ya ok tumblr invented the terms homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual ;////



Please re-read what I said carefully. I'm specifically talking about terminology that's been coined from popular social media sites to create barriers rather than educate and strengthen people in their struggles. Your sarcasm and rudeness here isn't appreciated or needed, as I have no problems with labels if they're actually helpful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Ya ok tumblr invented the terms homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual ;////
> 
> EDIT: unless you're referring to polygonromantic pencilsexual otherkin labels then yeah I agree



That's exactly what I meant, sorry, I replied without seeing your edit.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

On a serious note though, I am a homosexual, homoromantic, (could also be called androsexual and androromantic if you don't believe in gender concepts), and cisgender DMAB (designated male at birth).



RhinoK said:


> unless you're referring to polygonromantic pencilsexual otherkin labels then yeah I agree



Yes, that is primarily what I am referring to. Or even "sapiosexual" like.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> That's exactly what I meant, sorry, I replied without seeing your edit.



I replied only skim read what you wrote, so sorry on my behalf. 



oath2order said:


> Yes, that is primarily what I am referring to. Or even "sapiosexual" like.



I... I can't take people seriously when people use these labels, like I only ever see people use them on tumblr


> Sapiosexual - One who finds intelligence the most sexually attractive feature.


... Is... is this even a label? Is this serious? Reminds me of how John Green said this:


> "Gentlemen, nerd girls are the world's most underutilized romantic resource"


Ignore how objectifying and sexist that is but focus on how a girl being a 'nerd' is romantic or crap (even tho that is the objectifying part or w.e)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm heterosexual. As a guy, I like girls. Most of the time when I hang out with someone, I hang out with females, but I'm not in a relationship.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 25, 2014)

My issue with sexuality nowadays is that people put too much emphasis on it. A person is _a lot more_ than their sexuality or gender identity or whatever other labels there are. But now you have to be careful that you don't call a biologically male person "him" unless they want to be called "him" and not her or they/them. And you're considered to be _offending them_ if you use the wrong one. I've been told that I need more "gay friends", as if my friends' sexualities are all that should matter to me about them.

People are making it out to matter more than it should. And that isn't to belittle anyone who has had hardships because of their sexuality, as that's just as ridiculous that someone would take it seriously enough to hurt/bully them over it, but it's becoming like Hogwarts Houses or something. Only instead of four, there's like twenty and there are more being created constantly.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> My issue with sexuality nowadays is that people put too much emphasis on it. A person is _a lot more_ than their sexuality or gender identity or whatever other labels there are. But now you have to be careful that you don't call a biologically male person "him" unless they want to be called "him" and not her or they/them. And you're considered to be _offending them_ if you use the wrong one. I've been told that I need more "gay friends", as if my friends' sexualities are all that should matter to me about them.
> 
> People are making it out to matter more than it should. And that isn't to belittle anyone who has had hardships because of their sexuality, as that's just as ridiculous that someone would take it seriously enough to hurt/bully them over it, but it's becoming like Hogwarts Houses or something. Only instead of four, there's like twenty and there are more being created constantly.



I like your comment a lot, and it was part of what I was trying to get at, but people can take what you say the wrong way all the time. Sexuality is treated like it is an entire person's being, rather than one small part of it, and I don't understand the fixation with it. And the creation of labels on sites like tumblr, to me, is more harmful than helpful, and it also comes off as extremely offensive to groups that are struggling to have their identities known. There doesn't need to be a sexual label for an attraction to pasta, for example, do you understand what I mean? That's almost mocking other people and their struggles, just so a few kids on tumblr can feel special.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> My issue with sexuality nowadays is that people put too much emphasis on it. A person is _a lot more_ than their sexuality or gender identity or whatever other labels there are. But now you have to be careful that you don't call a biologically male person "him" unless they want to be called "him" and not her or they/them. And you're considered to be _offending them_ if you use the wrong one. I've been told that I need more "gay friends", as if my friends' sexualities are all that should matter to me about them.
> 
> People are making it out to matter more than it should. And that isn't to belittle anyone who has had hardships because of their sexuality, as that's just as ridiculous that someone would take it seriously enough to hurt/bully them over it, but it's becoming like Hogwarts Houses or something. Only instead of four, there's like twenty and there are more being created constantly.



I agree on this, I wouldn't have said it better (I couldn't say it better, anyways). I have the same feeling that now, people's sexualities are considered to be what defines everyone, and to me it's wrong.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Hetero.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 25, 2014)

Asexual aromantic. 
I like all sorts of people aesthetically, but I've never had a crush or any sort of other feelings towards anyone. I'd only consider dating someone if they absolutely knew what they were getting into with me, and they knew what would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pretty gay.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hetero, but I get the idea if I felt a strong emotional bond with a woman then I'd be on that. So I wouldn't really call myself bi, but I guess my point is I wouldn't rule it out.

I don't know like half of the terms that are around nowadays so there's probably a better way to describe this, but eh.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 25, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> My issue with sexuality nowadays is that people put too much emphasis on it. A person is _a lot more_ than their sexuality or gender identity or whatever other labels there are. But now you have to be careful that you don't call a biologically male person "him" unless they want to be called "him" and not her or they/them. And you're considered to be _offending them_ if you use the wrong one. I've been told that I need more "gay friends", as if my friends' sexualities are all that should matter to me about them.
> 
> People are making it out to matter more than it should. And that isn't to belittle anyone who has had hardships because of their sexuality, as that's just as ridiculous that someone would take it seriously enough to hurt/bully them over it, but it's becoming like Hogwarts Houses or something. Only instead of four, there's like twenty and there are more being created constantly.



It is offensive to use the wrong pronouns if you've been told which to use. If you mess up in the beginning, just correct yourself and apologize, it's no big deal. Just don't do it on purpose because yeah, that is offensive. There's a reason people want to be called with different pronouns--because it makes them more comfortable with themselves. That's a completely different issue than needing more "gay friends" though. If you have none, whatever. Don't make friends just because of their sexuality, make friends because you have stuff in common.

That being said, as someone who has struggled with my sexuality and gender identity, it can be a pretty big part of someone. Worrying about if people would accept me, feeling uncomfortable not being able to come out and be myself, getting uncomfortable being asked out and not understanding why I didn't want to date someone, not knowing why I never liked anyone....it can cause a lot of stress, and things that cause a lot of stress are usually a big deal and a big part of a person. It can be a connection, too. I finally met a few other asexual people, and though we have other things in common, we became friends because we understood each others struggles. 

I do think people are getting overboard with the labels, though. It's fine to create labels to fit you, and those labels may help other people, too but there can be a point where people definitely won't take it seriously, and that's not okay because it detracts from real issues.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> If there's a term for every other little nitpicky attraction thing, I'm surprised there isn't one for this.


I'm shocked too, I wouldn't even begin to know what to call it though!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 25, 2014)

I am attracted to men but I'm really attracted to women, but not sexually i think, just i think women are gorgeous.

i say i'm straight but idk i just like who i like


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I am attracted to men but I'm really attracted to women, but not sexually i think, just i think women are gorgeous.
> 
> i say i'm straight but idk i just like who i like



You remind me of this girl I like in that sense. Straight, but still likes to look at women. My poor heart.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 25, 2014)

For an actual answer to this thread, I'm generally asexual with a side of hetero-romantic. I don't really feel sexual attraction to people. But it's not a big part of personality or anything like that. If I'm not interested, I'm not interested. And the labels for myself don't even matter much to me, so I'd rather just say I'm "me" and if someone ended up being attracted to me or vice-versa, then I'd explain where I stand with sexuality, but on a day-to-day basis, it's no cause of stress for me and not something I need to walk up to anyone and start conversation about. I don't need a niche to fit into, personally, and it doesn't make me uncomfortable with myself. If someone doesn't accept me over something like that, I don't need them anyway.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 25, 2014)

I identified as bisexual for the longest time, and still do sometimes if I don't feel like explaining what pansexual means. However, I've recently found out that I'm pansexual.  I was head over heels for this transgender guy a few months ago. With that said, I now see that gender doesn't matter to me. It's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 25, 2014)

bisexual.


----------



## f11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Agreed. And some of the things people are coming up with now are ridiculous - like sapiosexual?! No, being attracted to intelligence doesn't have to be a label.


Please dont judge people.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 25, 2014)

Completely straight~


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow didn't realize my thread would get this popular after a day of school xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> "Other"
> 
> How many genders are there



There's a lot of gender identities, and sexualities that I have never heard of. That's why I put other, it's not just Straight, Gay, and Bi.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm straight. (with emphasis on sadly being attracted to guys I can't even touch. it should be illegal).


----------



## Beachland (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a bisexual female but I have a preference for men


----------



## Brackets (Sep 25, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Please dont judge people.



I'm allowed to have an opinion aren't I.
Not judging anyone, if they want to give themselves a 1000 labels I won't think any less of them, but I personally think its silly.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm allowed to have an opinion aren't I.
> Not judging anyone, if they want to give themselves a 1000 labels I won't think any less of them, but I personally think its silly.



You know the rule on the internet, you have to accept everyone's individual choices all the time and never have an opinion ever, especially a non-violent one, OR ELSE YOU'RE A HATER.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

that gif omf I'm dying


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Eldin said:


> that gif omf I'm dying



Remember, opinions make Batman cry, kids. Your opinions make him think of his dead parents. IS THAT WHAT YOU ALL WANT?!


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

For some reason I wasn't expecting to see Batman when I came in here. I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm straight O:


----------



## Brackets (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> You know the rule on the internet, you have to accept everyone's individual choices all the time and never have an opinion ever, especially a non-violent one, OR ELSE YOU'RE A HATER.



haha batman has instantly made this thread better


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> For some reason I wasn't expecting to see Batman when I came in here. I am pleasantly surprised.



I would legitimately choose Batman as my sexuality if it wouldn't be considered offensive. 






Here, have Batman idly stroking his glorious butt-chin, my fine people. I think this is the one thing we can all agree we're attracted to.


----------



## Leela (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm asexual :3 I can be attracted to  people, but not sexually


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> You know the rule on the internet, you have to accept everyone's individual choices all the time and never have an opinion ever, especially a non-violent one, OR ELSE YOU'RE A HATER.



Everything you say is gold, Mister. And so is that GIF.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I would legitimately choose Batman as my sexuality if it wouldn't be considered offensive.



damn can I change my answer?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 25, 2014)

Straight.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm gay as hell


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2014)

Im gay
gay means happy


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 25, 2014)

From what I've read, asexual. I'd date a guy or girl, but I wouldn't want to do ~sexual~ things with either.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

i'm pansexual!


----------



## Hot (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm asexual so.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never heard of the term Demisexual but by the description, I think I fit into that category! O: 

So I'd be Demisexual/Heterosexual. I find some girls really pretty and I like looking at them but I wouldn't wanna kiss/date them.


----------



## fang (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm asexual but panromantic D:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 25, 2014)

Asexual panromantic polyromantic.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 25, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Im gay
> gay means happy


I love you so much because of your sig


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump 

Want to see some more responses


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

In the terms of what I'm attracted to gender-wise, I'm bisexual. I don't care much for looks, or how much your wardobe cost, or anything like that. All of my past attractions and current have been based off of appreciation for intelligence, wit, and compatibility. I've been in a few relationships with both women and males, some of them completely shying away from the sexual aspect of it all. I feel like I would be much more satisfied in life with someone who can challenge me intellectually, and at the same time throw something silly back and forth between the both of us that we can have a laugh at later. 

That's what makes a person beautiful to me. Of course, most people will say "there has to be physical attraction!" which is absolutely true. What creates physical attraction is usually comfort and ease with a person though, because your mind will always supplement something you don't find attractive about a person when you're unhappy in a relationship. Even something small such as "there's a tiny mole on her shoulder" which will psychologically gross you out eventually. 

Most people wouldn't find my fiance attractive, but I've been with him for 7 years and after everything we've been through he has a beautiful heart, and I'm not ashamed or embarrassed to be seen with him. He's beautiful to me and that's all that matters.


----------



## Pathetic (Sep 26, 2014)

pan
i love cute girls =)


----------



## hanashi (Sep 26, 2014)

bisexual


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 26, 2014)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

Please remember our Post Quality rule, guys.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't really talk about this a lot, generally I don't like to label myself with anything, but I consider myself bi, I'm just not as open with it. I don't know why, it's something I need to really come into terms with because I've felt an attraction towards both for a long time now, even though I've dated only males.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

59 heterosexuals, 57 not

In my experiences it's more like 10-2 or so. I'm really surprised at the results.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 26, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> 59 heterosexuals, 57 not
> 
> In my experiences it's more like 10-2 or so. I'm really surprised at the results.



TBT has a very large population of LGBTQA folk. I've also noticed that not as many members hang out in the basement as in the regular area, so your results are probably skewed because of that.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 26, 2014)

im ???sexual and ???mantic. also not sure as to what i identify as but i use female pronouns to keep it simple.


----------



## Zeo (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm gay (as in, homosexual).

But I also consider myself demisexual and gray-A.


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 26, 2014)

Asexual I think? Either asexual or analloerotic.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

Bisexual, pretty sure. More often I'm attracted to guys then girls.

I'm pretty confident in this, I can see myself dating a cute girl.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hetero. I'm not really all that into Romance though. My main focus is making it through life and enjoying it. As of now, the most important things to me are my education and Singing/Theatre.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 26, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Hetero. I'm not really all that into Romance though. My main focus is making it through life and enjoying it. As of now, the most important things to me are my education and Singing/Theatre.



Besides the singing and theatre part,I am just like you. I am focusing on making a great future, so for right now I'm not interested in any of it. But I selected hetero


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 26, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Besides the singing and theatre part,I am just like you. I am focusing on making a great future, so for right now I'm not interested in any of it. But I selected hetero


 My dad is like "You HAVE to like some girl" and Im just like Dad I don't care about that right now. I want the best for my future. Yes I want kids, but I want to have a good paying job doing something I enjoy first.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm heteosexual. I wouldn't mind having a boyfriend but it's not my main focus, so it's not like I'm actively looking or anything. If it happens then it happens. 
Like people have said I'm focused on school and taking care of myself first.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2014)

So many straight people


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

Call me Daniel said:


> So many straight people



*clears throat*


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

Call me Daniel said:


> So many straight people



Not really.


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 26, 2014)

i'm 200% gay.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> i'm 200% gay.



1000% get on my level, nerd.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 26, 2014)

I consider myself asexual, I just don't feel attracted to either gender.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm 100% gay to the 8th power


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 26, 2014)

Bisexual. If someone's special enough to me, then their bits and such don't matter.


----------



## lenaann (Sep 26, 2014)

Lesbian. Lover of ladies! <3


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 26, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Bisexual. If someone's special enough to me, then their bits and such don't matter.



Took the words right out of my mind.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 26, 2014)

Straight. Pretty sure I'm straight. I think I'm absolutely straight? Am I straight? I'm pretty sure I am.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 26, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> Straight. Pretty sure I'm straight. I think I'm absolutely straight? Am I straight? I'm pretty sure I am.



...are there several of you or are you just asking yourself the same question over and over?


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

People think I'm lesbian because I call my friends sweetheart and hun alot,and thats why *some* People call me very open minded I guess and interesting,but I don't mind...I did fall for a girl when I was in first grade but besides that I hate women in real life and I'm pretty straight


----------



## valentine1402 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm ace!!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> People think I'm lesbian because I call my friends sweetheart and hun alot,and thats why *some* People call me very open minded I guess and interesting,but I don't mind...I did fall for a girl when I was in first grade but besides that I hate women in real life and I'm pretty straight



That's weird. A lot of girls do/say that lol


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> That's weird. A lot of girls do/say that lol



Most ladies I know in real life are huge b's I swear,if there wasn't laws..I would,but I guess I am pretty uh gentlemanly towards my lady friends,since I allow them to go through doors and stuff first,you know that Ladies first thing?And then they say,''But your a lady too.''I sorta consider myself to be a guy more then a woman,but I'm partially asexual since eh,balls are sorta ugly (no offense D


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm bisexual.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Most ladies I know in real life are huge b's I swear,if there wasn't laws..I would,but I guess I am pretty uh gentlemanly towards my lady friends,since I allow them to go through doors and stuff first,you know that Ladies first thing?And then they say,''But your a lady too.''I sorta consider myself to be a guy more then a woman,but I'm partially asexual since eh,balls are sorta ugly (no offense D



Tbh, ladies confuse me sometimes  And that last sentence made me laugh hahaha


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Tbh, ladies confuse me sometimes  And that last sentence made me laugh hahaha



Its true dude,I feel pretty bad for those transexual people with the boobs and balls,the feels of having 2 things hanging out


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 27, 2014)

I am straight. I have been in a monogymous, straight relatioship with a man for 6 years. 

However I am often mistaken for a lesbian. Like.... OFTEN. Lesbians LOVE me. I am kinda butch-looking? I have a lot of muscle tone because I was a boxer and competitive swimmer. So I am butch.... I guess? And I am interested in "manly things" like videogames and the military. But I attract a lot of attention from lesbians. XD Moreso than men! Is it the short hair? Is it the cargo pants? The T-shirts? I have no idea.....


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am straight. I have been in a monogymous, straight relatioship with a man for 6 years.
> 
> However I am often mistaken for a lesbian. Like.... OFTEN. Lesbians LOVE me. I am kinda butch-looking? I have a lot of muscle tone because I was a boxer and competitive swimmer. So I am butch.... I guess? And I am interested in "manly things" like videogames and the military. But I attract a lot of attention from lesbians. XD Moreso than men! Is it the short hair? Is it the cargo pants? The T-shirts? I have no idea.....



Like Amber from FX?Well uh,I get more lady fans then male unfortunately,but I guess your pretty hot if you know you got ladies trailing behind you?Good Life,And tshirts and shorts are more comfortable then uh skinny jeans and Jackets


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Its true dude,I feel pretty bad for those transexual people with the boobs and balls,the feels of having 2 things hanging out



Wow, I never thought of it that way. That sounds freaky


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 27, 2014)

I like people that aren't too gender stereotypical, so I like men who are a bit feminine and women who are a bit masculine.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

No offense 


thatawkwardkid said:


> Wow, I never thought of it that way. That sounds freaky


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> I like people that aren't too gender stereotypical, so I like men who are a bit feminine and women who are a bit masculine.



Same here,its nice to be a little balanced (Jillian Michaels too buff bro) Its nice seeing you know some feminine guys at times



thatawkwardkid said:


> Wow, I never thought of it that way. That sounds freaky



Now now we don't wanna insult those kinds of people on here (and none taken) But I'm wondering if those people can uh..reproduce I guess?


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Like Amber from FX?Well uh,I get more lady fans then male unfortunately,but I guess your pretty hot if you know you got ladies trailing behind you?Good Life,And tshirts and shorts are more comfortable then uh skinny jeans and Jackets



Hahahaha, well thank you  But it would be nice to get hit on by guys too. When I had long hair I got hit on by more guys. But it was hard to maintain with all the swimming, so I cut it short to a pixie cut because it dried faster (Canadian winter, you know). I am short too, so skinny jeans are a problem. I prefer cargos or flared jeans. T-shirts all the way! And hoodies!  I don't feel attractive. I gained a bit of weight recently because of a thyroid issues and medication changes, so I don't feel as sexy as before. But my boyfriend still is attracted to me as always. So.... who am I to judge myself negatively if he still gets aroused....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Same here,its nice to be a little balanced (Jillian Michaels too buff bro) Its nice seeing you know some feminine guys at times
> 
> 
> 
> Now now we don't wanna insult those kinds of people on here (and none taken) But I'm wondering if those people can uh..reproduce I guess?



Yeah, I had to put "no offense" so people wouldn't get offended. I just that what you just sad was kind of odd. _(the way you put it actually)_


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Hahahaha, well thank you  But it would be nice to get hit on by guys too. When I had long hair I got hit on by more guys. But it was hard to maintain with all the swimming, so I cut it short to a pixie cut because it dried faster (Canadian winter, you know). I am short too, so skinny jeans are a problem. I prefer cargos or flared jeans. T-shirts all the way! And hoodies!  I don't feel attractive. I gained a bit of weight recently because of a thyroid issues and medication changes, so I don't feel as sexy as before. But my boyfriend still is attracted to me as always. So.... who am I to judge myself negatively if he still gets aroused....



Well,girls usually don't date men since most of the guys they met are dirty and horrible (not counting the lovely men on here)
and become lesbian,so I guess they considered you to be lesbian yourself and never saw your boyfriend with you or as a friend?
Its okay to gain weight,uh overweight people are beautiful too and no matter what everyone is as sexy as uh




- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, I had to put "no offense" so people wouldn't get offended. I just that what you just sad was kind of odd. _(the way you put it actually)_



Welll I am considered pretty awkward in real life,since I attract most of the weebs and anime lovers to me,so I guess xD


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 27, 2014)

str8


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Well,girls usually don't date men since most of the guys they met are dirty and horrible (not counting the lovely men on here)
> and become lesbian,so I guess they considered you to be lesbian yourself and never saw your boyfriend with you or as a friend?
> Its okay to gain weight,uh overweight people are beautiful too and no matter what everyone is as sexy as uh
> 
> ...



Me too, thats why my username is like this xD I'm going to stop posting in this thread because I'm scared people are getting offended and hate me :\


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Me too, thats why my username is like this xD I'm going to stop posting in this thread because I'm scared people are getting offended and hate me



I'ma take another break from TBT,I needa do homework 8)


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Its true dude,I feel pretty bad for those transexual people with the boobs and balls,the feels of having 2 things hanging out



That's not...really...how it works...all the time. I think you might be thinking of intersex people, who are born with features of both sexes, but transgender people are different.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

(ciel) said:


> That's not...really...how it works...all the time. I think you might be thinking of intersex people, who are born with features of both sexes, but transgender people are different.



Oh oops,my sibling told me that earlier but he didnt really explain it so thank you for helping me understand c:


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 27, 2014)

Radda said:


> Oh oops,my sibling told me that earlier but he didnt really explain it so thank you for helping me understand c:



No problem. Transgender people are just people who don't identify with the sex they were assigned at birth, because sex and gender are different things (though people do get reassignment surgery so their sex and gender do match up sometimes. Some people don't)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't know my thread was a chatroom now. Lol :3


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 27, 2014)

What on Earth am I reading.... Please, if you don't know what you're talking about, don't post.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is considered the correct term, but I believe I'm completely asexual?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## rariorana (Sep 28, 2014)

Asexual, a.k.a always left out of the polls


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm straight


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

rariorana said:


> Asexual, a.k.a always left out of the polls



Sorry .-.

I put other...


----------



## Cou (Sep 28, 2014)

I am asexual /// /// honestly, more like I don't know what I am even. Like confused? But I feel strongest as asexual so that's what I usually put but talking about my sexuality just makes me uncomfortable.. or maybe I just don't have the balls to actually point it out, does this even make sense


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah.. I don't really care what gender you are. If I love you and you love me, then that's all I need.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 1, 2014)

who needs dumb labels


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm straight


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

I like both genders, but I'm more attracted to girls, haha.


----------



## Geoni (Oct 2, 2014)

Homosexual. Wow I'm the minority.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

84 Hetero, 98 LGBTQIAP last I counted. The results are somewhat skewed but don't feel alone there.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 2, 2014)

Pansexual.

Also after looking through this thread I encourage people to make sure they're properly educated before discussing trans* people in a terribly ignorant manner.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm asexual, so I guess I'm part of a minority on here.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't read any mention of Transgender people, but if you guys are gonna say something rude about it please don't say anything at all


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 3, 2014)

Straight, not sure if I'm bi or not(never tried anything or felt anything so I can't really comment about it).

But I love and I'm happy as it is


----------



## Alvery (Oct 3, 2014)

Straight as a non-bendy ruler xD


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 3, 2014)

I think that I'm asex.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like gay (Only boy x boy) relations (Yaoi please), but I love a girl, and I can't imagine me with a boy or a girl, so, what? ._.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Meh I hate labels. I've only ever dated guys but I wouldn't rule out other genders.

But generally if I had to label what I am I'd say pansexual.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm straight. I can never imagine liking a girl omg...


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 3, 2014)

labels r dumb but i like girls and i'm a boy


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Tekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

Everybody is hot and confusing!


----------



## waifu (Oct 6, 2014)

Heterosexual

Though, that changes when you bring cute 2D girls in the picture.


----------

